# [SOLVED]Paczki meta a zaleznosci

## Vegan

Krotka pilka - emergowalem gnome z meta paczki gnome-base/gnome , jak odinstalowac np evolution , epihany , ekiga itp rzeczy z ktorych nie krozystam nie naruszajac zaleznosci i czy wogole da sie to zrobic ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Poprostu je wywal i dla pewnsoci revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Vegan

wtedy revdep-rebuild je zainstaluje ponownie , podobnie jak emerge --depclean bedzie krzyczalo , nie o takie rozwiazanie mi chodzi/

----------

## yoshi314

mozesz zaryzykowac konfiguracje paludisa na kompie. 

wtedy wystarczy 

```
paludis -pu evolution --with-unused-dependencies --with-dependencies 
```

zeby zobaczyc liste paczek ktore

- zaleza od evolution ( -with-dependencies )

- paczek ktore zostaly zainstalowane tylko tylko jako zaleznosci dla evolution ( --with-unused-dependencies )

na czysto w portage - nie wiem jak to zrobic.

----------

## Raku

IMO tylko edytując ebuild meta pakietu i usuwając to czego ma nie być.

Ja tak kiedyś robiłem kde-local-meta okrojony ze wszystkiego, czego nie chciałem.

----------

## yoshi314

 *Raku wrote:*   

> IMO tylko edytując ebuild meta pakietu i usuwając to czego ma nie być.

 

no ale tu jest juz po fakcie, bo on zainstalowal.

----------

## Poe

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   IMO tylko edytując ebuild meta pakietu i usuwając to czego ma nie być. 
> 
> no ale tu jest juz po fakcie, bo on zainstalowal.

 

quickpkg co większych paczek, emerge -C, edit ebuilda i juz  :Smile: 

----------

## canni

Możesz zainstalować gnome-light i doinstalować tylko to czego używasz  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> no ale tu jest juz po fakcie, bo on zainstalowal.

 

nic nie szkodzi.

1. edytujesz ebuilda, usuwasz w nim co nie trzeba i zapisujesz jako ebuild-local-meta

2. odinstalowujesz oryginał meta (sam ebuild meta - to chyba nie odinstalowuje z automata zależności, prawda?)

3. instalujesz lokalny ebuild meta (to tylko meta - wszystkie jego zależności są w systemie, więc się tylko pakiet meta zainstaluje

4. robisz --depclean - usuwa to, co jest niepotrzebne, czyli to co było w starym meta, a nie ma w nowym

IMO powinno działać - no chyba że wskażecie gdzieś błąd w moim rozumowaniu.

----------

## Vegan

ok , chyba uzyskalem odpowiedz na moje pytanie , dzieki wam . 

 :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, a nie można po prostu wywalić niepotrzebne rzeczy, i dorzucić je do package.provided ? Mniej zabawy chyba  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Hm, a nie można po prostu wywalić niepotrzebne rzeczy, i dorzucić je do package.provided ? Mniej zabawy chyba 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

to chyba najprostszy sposób  :Smile: 

----------

## canni

A jeśli, zemergujesz coś co rzeczywiście tego wymaga, a masz paczke w package.provided to nawet chuck norris Ci nie pomoże w szukaniu - dlaczego Ci coś nie działa  :Wink: 

----------

